# 1940 BLUE SCHWINN AUTOCYCLE SUPER DELUXE



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## aasmitty757 (Dec 24, 2021)

Nice bike! It looks more like a 1938 with the springer fork, a 40' tank would have a button for a horn, and the rear fender braces are high in the back. Just my observation.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 24, 2021)

aasmitty757 said:


> Nice bike! It looks more like a 1938 with the springer fork, a 40' tank would have a button for a horn, and the rear fender braces are high in the back. Just my observation.



IT MIGHT BE.. JUST GOING BY WHAT THE GUY TOLD ME... I THINK THAT WOULD BE BETTER FOR ME IF IT WAS.........


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 24, 2021)

Nope,
1940 all the way.
Telltale components for the Super Deluxe, fully equipped model.
The 40 Special/Fenderlight model, was the only prewar cantilever model with the hanging tank that had the built in horn button.


----------

